# Spartan King's little story...



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

One of my two ratties, Spartan, would like to show you pictures! His "brother", Leonidas, is a little too "zoomy" for the camera and it makes his tail very photogenic as that is all I seem to capture in his pictures :lol: .



He was very skinny the day he first came to us:











He got really grumpy one day and demanded a good meal...:










good thing mommy gave him a mini hot fudge sundae...:











and lots of yummy dinners:











After all his dinner's he would keep himself very clean:



































very, very, very....clean:











Spartan loves to act like a hungry bear...:











and sneak up on you...:



















when you least expect it:











After all, mommy still loves her little rexy man:


----------



## paddy (Oct 22, 2007)

awww cute  How old is he?


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I am not sure how old he is. He came FREE from the local pet store, in which gets their rats from a feeder breeder 2 hours away. He was in the "large size" tank. I am guessing he could be anywhere between 7 months to a year? I really don't know. I wish I did!


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

awww


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

He's really cute.^_^


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hes way cute


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

awwwww, this is great!


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

what kind of camera did you use? your photos look great.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

sweet_dreams91 said:


> what kind of camera did you use? your photos look great.



Thanks, everyone  !


My camera is a Sony Cyber Shot 4.1 mega-pixels. I actually think it is a horrible camera and can't wait to get a new one! I have had this camera for about 4 years, I think!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Thats such a cute story!


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol! He is adorable


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Hes so cute! I love his crazy whiskers  my favorite part was the 'bear attack'


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you!


Spartan and his "brother" Leonidas are going into the vet's on Tuesday for their neuters. Wish them luck that their neuters go well and they become friends a few weeks later!


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Hope all goes well guys 

*****Hugs and scritches to you both*****


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you, giddy4ratz! I am sooo scared about their neuters, but I am sure everything will be just fine!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm sure it will all go to plan!  Good luck!


----------

